# any body staying at the marriott for waxstock?



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

hello guys and girls! ive booked myself in the marriott for tonight if anyone is there and fancies meeting up!?


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

We are here. We are off to the Harvester in a bit.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Make that the Cuckoo


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep, going up get some food later


----------

